# 36 year old homeowner killed



## jimmyq (Nov 14, 2004)

CNN headline says " New Hampshire, 36 year old man killed by tree he was cutting down" 

just cruisin the idiot box and it was texted on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## rmihalek (Nov 16, 2004)

Did the scroll say "homeowner" or are you just assuming that?


----------



## emtaeu (Nov 17, 2004)

Sunday, November 14, 2004

Center Barnstead man killed by falling tree
A 36-year-old Center Barnstead man is dead following an accident on White Oaks Road. 

Michael J. Tucker of 38 Amherst Drive, Center Barnstead, was killed when a tree he was cutting fell on him. He was pronounced dead at the scene. 

The incident occurred at 11:14 a.m. at 774 White Oaks Road. 

Police said an investigation is ongoing to determine the exact cause of the accident.






http://www.fosters.com/november_2004/11.14.04/news/cit_11.14.04e.asp


----------



## fmueller (Nov 19, 2004)

Bummer. Pretty young to go like that. Wonder how it happened.


----------



## trzz (Nov 19, 2004)

*fmuller*

Trzz, I took this off because it was inappropriate.
Darin


----------

